
125 Easy Tweaks to Optimize Your Website’s Usability Today - nkolenda
http://www.nickkolenda.com/user-experience/
======
tmaly
Thanks for sharing this. I read the Don't make me think usability book a few
years back. I like how you show specific use cases.

I am probably not going to be able to do all 125 on my site. What are the top
5 out of the 125 that you would recommend?

~~~
nkolenda
I know it's a wimpy answer, but it really depends on the site.

Ideally, you should run some usability tests to figure out the bumps within
your website. The tests don't need to be fancy. Just ask someone with fresh
eyes to complete certain tasks (and ask them to verbalize their thoughts as
they work toward that goal). Along the way, jot down any bumps or confusion
that those users experience.

Afterward, you can use that guide to find specific tactics to overcome those
bumps.

Hope that helps!

